# next stop - Mendelssohn



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohn Piano Trio No 1, Lang Lang*

Lang Lang Performs Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 01
Violin: Andreas Röhn
Cello: Sebastian Klinger
Recorded at Herkulessaal, Residenz München, 2007

I have seen a lot of sarcasm about Lang Lang on the forum, and he may not be the most lyrical player. But I feel a joy and entusiasm in his play, so he is absolutely no playing machine eather.
And he has a gentle and humoristic personality. And he is an entertainer... but with far more substant than earlier rock-sex-classical entertainers.

But this is a trio, so everything is not up to him. It is a fresh trio, easy to like, and the performance and co-play is good.

youtube links

*I am sooooooo envious of these musicians, esp. Lang Lang -- they get to be paid large sums of money for something they would happily do for free! Ah, I wish I had their jobs.......﻿

Entertaining!﻿

I am most impressed with the violinist.﻿

Didn't know Lang Lang was such a subtle colourist in his chamber performances.﻿

i'm always amazed at how practically every string instrument player never looks at their hands.. why is that? i always see pianists look at their hands for extended periods of times, but never strings. are string instruments easier and therefore easier to memorize?*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohn A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture Op.21 by Masur, LGO (1997)*

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy:
A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture Op.21

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur, Conductor

Live at Gewandhaus, Leipzig*

A litle soundproblem in the beginning, but elsewhere a very fine production. 
The ouverture is funny and cherefull, and the performance is great. Always nice to see Kurt Masurs fatherly control

youtube links

*I love Kurt Masur. One of the Greatest Conductors after Herbert Von Karajan.﻿

oh, what a way to start the day! Thank you, +Walter H Groth, for this reminder of one of my favorites! ﻿

Incredible, but I'm not gonna lie... that coughing person is driving me mad.﻿

Every Sunday morning in the 40's my father would come downstairs, take his coffee and his newspaper to his easy chair, light a fire in the fireplace,put on a stack of 78 RPM classical records with the automatic changer that would turn the records over, lay back still in his pajamas, his hair dishevel and sticking out to the sides, close his eyes and listen to this piece and would occasionally smile then go back to his classical wonderland. I never asked him where he was but now that I am him I understand. *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hilary Hahn - Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in E minor, Op 64*

*Felix Mendelssohn
Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op 64

1 Allegro molto appassionato
2 Andante
3 Allegretto non troppo - Allegro molto vivace

Hilary Hahn, violin

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi, conductor*

This concerto is so beutiful, and this is an eccelent performance! Hillary Hahn has a natural easyness in her playing, but still so lyrical and colourfull. She is one of my favourites! But I have a lot to explore

youtube comments

*Magnificent, Ms. Hahn. I think we are fortunate that it is a violin you use rather than a gun.﻿

Well, at the least the bullet wounds will be clean and even.

Her music is pure nectar! Thank you for sharing.

Nice & Wonderful! Marvelous.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80*

*1. Allegro vivace assai min 00:09
2. Allegro assai min 07:41 
3. Adagio min 12:29
4. Finale: Allegro molto min 21:20

Founded in Cologne in 2007, the Schumann Quartet is composed of the brothers Erik, Ken and Mark Schumann, along with violist Liisa Randalu. In May 2013 the Quartet has won the 1st Prize at the international String Quartet Competition "Quatuor à Bordeaux", after it had already won the Competition "SCHUBERT AND MODERN MUSIC" in Graz (Austria) in 2012. Likewise the four musicians were among the prizewinners at the renowned Paolo Borciani Competition (2011) and at the 7th International Chamber Music Competition in Osaka (2011).*

Nice performance of a quite colourfull and varied string quartet


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Felix Mendelssohn Symphony n.4 op.90 "Italiana"*

*Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto.
Direttore Carlo Goldstein.
Maggio, 2012*

Very fine, and a bit laiedback version. I think that is also an approach to this symphony, that bring forward the melodies an the elegance of the symphony. Very colourfull! Some may play it so powerfull, invited by the fanfare-like main themes, so that these elegancies remain hidden. Maybe, I dont know. But I really like this one.

youtube comments

*A Italian orchestra plays the "Italiana" symphony - not in a "Germany/Austria" way, nor to address the sun-shining-spirits, esp. 1st movement, as heard from a lot of other interpretation. It makes this sounding like some medieval piece.﻿

Charles Goldstein is one of the few colleagues whom I respect, elegant and precise, always with a clear vision of the musical message, free from presenzialismi divistici. Fully deserves all the success that gradually are being bestowed on an international level.(Google translated from italian)*


----------

